#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Συμφωνητικό παροχής υπηρεσιών Τεχνικού Ασφαλείας

## maximos75

Συνάδελφοι ήθελα να ρωτήσω τη γνώμη σας εάν *συμφωνητικό παροχής υπηρεσιών Τεχνικού Ασφαλείας* που δεν σχετίζεται η αμοιβή του άμεσα με το ΤΕΕ θα πρέπει να κατατίθεται στο τμήμα πρωτοκόλλου του ΤΕΕ όπως τα υπόλοιπα συμφωνητικά.

----------


## Xάρης

Στο ΤΕΕ θα κατατεθεί το συμφωνητικό μόνο αν υπολογίζονται στην αμοιβή εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
Υπολογίζονται;
Στην εφορία θα κατατεθεί για να έχει νομική ισχύ.
Συνήθως το καταθέτει η άλλη πλευρά, ο επαγγελματίας/εταιρία στον οποίο παρέχεις τις υπηρεσίες ώστε να μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει την αμοιβή σου ως έξοδο.

----------


## gedrag

Νομίζω πως στο ΤΕΕ δε θέλουν πλέον να τους καταθέτουμε τα συμφωνητικά που κάνουμε (για λόγους χαρτούρας κλπ.). Αντ' αυτού θα χρησιμοποιούν τις εντολές πληρωμής και θα ενημερώνουν το Υπουργείο Οικονομικών. Έχει ακούσει κανείς κάτι αντίστοιχο?

----------


## Xάρης

Άσχετα με το τι επιθυμούν στο ΤΕΕ, εμείς πρέπει να καταθέτουμε τα συμφωνητικά στο ΤΕΕ για να είμαστε νόμιμοι. Δεν το λέω εγώ, ο νόμος το λέει.
Επίσης, αυτό που είπαν δεν έχει βάση διότι υπάρχουν εργασίες στις οποίες δεν εκδίδεται εντολή πληρωμής.[COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## ALIKI

Εγώ για να είμαι νόμιμη πήγα στα κεντρικά του ΤΕΕ για να καταθέσω τα συμφωνητικά και μου είπαν οτι δεν χρειάζεται!!!
Αρκει μου είπαν να τα καταθέσω ηλεκτρονικά μέχρι τα μέσα Φεβρουαρίου σε έναν πίνακα συμφωνητικών στο gsis.gr
...Aκόμα δεν έχω βρει που!!!

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν το λέω εγώ το γράφει ο Ν.3919/11 στο άρθρο 7, §2:
"Η σχετική σύμβαση, η οποία πρέπει να περιέχει τουλάχιστον τα στοιχεία που ορίζονται στις παραγράφους 1 και 2 του άρθρου 1 του β.δ. της 30/31.5.1956 (ΦΕΚ 134 Α΄), *κατατίθεται από τον μηχανικό στο Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος* (Τ.Ε.Ε.)."
Υπάρχει κάποια τροπολογία που αναιρεί την υποχρέωση αυτή των μηχανικών;
Την επόμενη φορά που θα πάει κάποιος συνάδελφος στο ΤΕΕ και θα ρωτήσει σχετικά, ας του απαντήσει ο υπάλληλος του ΤΕΕ.

Η ηλεκτρονική κατάθεση στη ΓΓΠΣ, της συγκεντρωτικής κατάστασης των συμφωνητικών για το έτος 2011, πήρε παράταση μέχρι τέλος Σεπτεμβρίου 2012. (βλ. *ΕΔΩ*). Προφανώς, ακόμα δεν δημιούργησαν την ηλεκτρονική πλατφόρμα.

Μην ξεχνάμε όμως, ότι εκτός της συγκεντρωτικής κατάστασης καταθέτουμε και τριμηνιαίες καταστάσεις στη ΔΟΥ μας. Αυτές είναι έγγραφες.

----------


## maximos75

> Στο ΤΕΕ θα κατατεθεί το συμφωνητικό μόνο αν υπολογίζονται στην αμοιβή εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ & ΤΣΜΕΔΕ.
> Υπολογίζονται;
> Στην εφορία θα κατατεθεί για να έχει νομική ισχύ.
> Συνήθως το καταθέτει η άλλη πλευρά, ο επαγγελματίας/εταιρία στον οποίο παρέχεις τις υπηρεσίες ώστε να μπορεί να δικαιολογήσει την αμοιβή σου ως έξοδο.


Όχι αγαπητέ φίλε η αμοιβή ΤΑ δεν υπάγεται άμεσα στο κώδικα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ συνεπώς και εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι δεν χρειάζεται να κατατεθεί το συμφωνητικό στο ΤΕΕ. Στην εφορία το έχω καταθέσει εννοείται στο τμήμα εισοδήματος.

----------

